# Pulling out of the valley



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yes your creeping forward,,,, NO valley...any movement and the bow tries to jerk your arm off... have your DL checked, im guessing your out of alignment also. hitting the wall and bounce,im guessing you have big wheels on the cam and you struggle to pull the bow to full draw when the can rolls over you get a sudden serge of power then you hit the wall. turn the poundage DOWN some. this will help .


----------



## OrlandoGunsmith (Oct 30, 2010)

Great advice,thanks.
I have been working on this for a week now and having good success.


----------

